# Bella still cannot squat properly after her recovery



## nygoldengirl (Sep 5, 2010)

Spinal abscess or empyema virtually paralyzes a dog. Her recovery was a miracle. BTW my last post about a half hour ago I should have said Forester, not Firester! Although she can walk after about 3 months from her infection now she can walk 45 minutes & even run a bit, I notice she does not hold a squat when she poops, she starts to squat but then it’s a walking poop. She squats when she pees but she is basically sitting because she barely raises her tail. This tells me her hind legs have not fully recovered. Spoke with neurology Dr via phone this evening about the problem getting her in the Forester. She said see if she can get her paws in the door and then boost her using her hold em up harness which has two handles. That way you’re not lifting her full weight you’re helping her in. Dr also said her leg strength may still improve. 
For an almost 12 year old dog she looks wonderful and is very healthy, has elbow arthritis but she certainly can ambulate. 
I’m going to try seeing what she can do on her own. If not then it may come to the ramp which she has only used with it resting on a curb about 6” above the ground. I don’t like her in the cargo hold, I wonder how you make it comfortable, all her life she used the back seat. Has anyone gone through this with their dog? It’s not so much her age as a devastating very uncommon infection. I’m truly worried I’ll never get her in my vehicle! Thoughts ideas very welcome!


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

I would go with the ramp. She'll get the hang of it and it will be so much easier for both of you. As for making the back seat more comfortable it depends on your resources. We made the entire back seat area including foot wells flat using a piece of plywood and some balusters cut to length for legs to hold it steady. I bought some cheap super low pile outdoor carpet and upholstered it. It doubles the space, makes the surface area flat and easy to walk and lay on with no risk of falling off the seat.


----------

